
Facebook removes 8.7m child nudity images in three months - kostaddin
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45967301
======
ryanmercer
Hopefully they did considerably more than remove them, like voluntarily hand
over their data on every user that interacted with them (aside from say
reporting them).

Sadly this won't do much, this has been a curse of the internet for decades
now and from the sounds of a blurb on Masters of Scale it's largely moved to
darknet markets now.

